# White Oak bowl



## SDB777 (May 8, 2014)

While attending a birthday party at a neighbors' house down the street last weekend, I spied a chunk of 'weathered' timber on the lawn. Being the ever vigilant wood hoarder...I took it!(Don't worry, I told him I was taking it)
I laid it into a 'jig' I have in the backyard, and proceeded to trim the ends down until I got rid of the checking. It went from about 14" long 'chunk', to just under 7-1/2"....the maximum width of the chunk was 11-1/4", but it was a 'funny' width, once rounded, all I had left was about 7-3/4".

Just having finished soaking it down with Tung Oil, I decided to share this one with it's orginal owner(snap off these two quick photo's on the iPhone-and then texted him). So please excuse the crappiness of them...

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/WhiteOakEndGrainbowl02_zps634101ca.jpg

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/WhiteOakEndGrainbowl01_zpsa938df90.jpg

*Was thinking about doing a Shellac finish after the Tung Oil...thoughts about doing this? Good, bad, or suggestion??



*
Scott (was fun) B

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mike Jones (May 8, 2014)

What would you hope to accomplish with the shellac top coating? I really like the rustic look of this piece. It makes me think again about burning some of my oak firewood!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SDB777 (May 9, 2014)

Was wiping the bowl down for another coat of TungOil, seems that first coat just sucked itself right into this piece as it was almost dry to the touch. Anyway, the wife tells me that Linda wants the bowl just the way it is! SOLD!!

I did use a liberal amount of wax rubbed in, and buffed to give it just a touch more protection before boxing it up for the trip to Maine.





Scott (guess I won't put a glossy finish on it) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (May 9, 2014)

That is a really cool bowl! I wouldn't have wanted a glossy finish on it either....the rustic look is way cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (May 9, 2014)

Very nice rustic look !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 9, 2014)

Nice job Scott. Those are some amazing colors in that wood. Nice score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (May 9, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Scott. Those are some amazing colors in that wood. Nice score!





Wow! Never thought a piece like this would gander this? Thanks!!!



Scott (I need more practice turning timber) B


----------



## JR Parks (May 9, 2014)

Perfect Scott


----------



## DKMD (May 10, 2014)

Cool! Great spalt lines and color!

I'm not sure how durable and endgrain bowl with pith might be, but it sho is purdy!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 10, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## ghost1066 (May 10, 2014)

Great wood and it looks fine the way it is. Good job saving that one.


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 11, 2014)

Real nice look to that one, you never know whats inside a ugly piece of wood, you sure did justice to that piece!


----------

